# Blumen-Tribal-Sytle gesucht - Vergleiche Bollywood Werbung auf RTL2 :)



## g-zus (28. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich mach eine Seite für meine Freundin und wollte es mal mit einem Entwurf in so einem Art Blumen-Tribal-Sytle probieren.

Keine Ahnung wie ich es anders beschreiben soll. Vor paar Tagen istauf RTL2 doch dieser indische Bollywood-Film "Ich bin immer für dich da" gekommen (ich hab ihn nicht gesehen; falls das wer denkt!  ;-]  ). Und da kam ja oft genug die Vorschau, und da waren auch so Art Pflanzen/Blumen/Blüten am Bildschirmrand entlang geschwungen.

Sowas wollte ich auch verwenden und suche schon seit Stunden nach Grafiken, finde aber nichts passendes (weiß auch kein passendes Schlagwort dazu!). Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ob gleich mit Grafiken oder mit Begriffen unter denen ich was finden kann.

Ich will nicht extra per hand da lange selber Zeichnen müssen (bis ich da schöne Rundungen hinbekomm verzeichne ich einen halben Block!) und das dann noch einscannen und eincolorieren. Bin kein großer Künstler 

Danke schon mal für jede Hilfe.....


----------



## g-zus (30. Mai 2005)

also, mir ist jetzt eingefallen wie mans noch so bezeichnen könnte: so im Hawaiianischen Style / look wie es auch oft so Hawaii-Hemden haben, mit so schnörkeligen Blumen und Blüten etc.

hab aber selbst damit noch nichts gefunden. hat wer von euch was dazu parat?


----------



## mr_martin (18. September 2007)

ist zwar jetzt schon 2Jahre her 
aber ich stehe jetzt genau vor der selben problematik. Hast du dmals was passendes gefunden? wenn ja wo und wie?

danke
gruß


----------



## fluessig (19. September 2007)

Mit der Bildersuche von Exalead (http://www.exalead.de) bin ich auf folgende Seite gekommen:

http://www.fnrtattoos.com/TribalFlowerTattoos.aspx

Da solltest du schon was drunter finden koennen. Ansonsten einfach mal mit den Stichwoertern flower tribal die Bildersuchmaschinen beauftragen.


----------



## andy72 (19. September 2007)

Ich hab das folgend gelöst:
Gehe mal zu Mr. Google und beauftrage mal die Suche mit den Begriffen
"Photoshop Brushes Swirl"

DA findet man zig Brushes (Pinsel), die Tatsache zw. 300 und 4000 Pixeln liegen und ganze Styles/Motive beinhalten - da die Motive eh meist einfarbig sind, ist es dann leicht, im PS die Motive umzucolorieren - nimmst Du eine neue Ebene oder einen Ebeneneffekt wie Farbüberlagerung.

Habe die Werbung dazu übrigens auch gesehen, was Du noch suchen kannst ist der Begriff "Grunge" - diese Art von Zeichnung/Effekt kann man als "verwaschen,ausgefranst" etc bezeichnen und verleiht Bildern einen dreckigen Effekt - auf einigen Seiten ist das schön umgesetzt, als Beispiel sei hier Stefan Weidner genannt (Böhse Onkelz) - auf seiner Seite kann man das schön sehen:

Webseite Stefan Weidner

LG
Andy


----------

